# New here quick question



## magicman2723 (12 mo ago)

Quick question can you possibly use 3/4 balls for ammo?


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

magicman2723 said:


> Quick question can you possibly use 3/4 balls for ammo?


If the pouch and bands match the ammo and the frame can handle the load you can shoot just about any size ball.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That's some big ammo. Not sure why anyone would need to shoot it that big, bit as @Jcharmin92 said, if everything matches and safe (eye protection), go for it.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

brucered said:


> That's some big ammo. Not sure why anyone would need to shoot it that big, bit as @Jcharmin92 said, if everything matches and safe (eye protection), go for it.


And yes eye protection for sure


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome. Those would be some big balls......


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

From what I’ve gathered that’s usually done more with like a Starship or Slingrifle and to move that much steel ventures into the “potentially Lethal” realm if something were to go wrong. At least that’s what I’ve seen with others when talking about larger ammo. I’d be pretty careful regardless of your experience level. We have a couple members that are into that though. Hopefully they’ll see the thread and can lend more insight. I think maybe @Biker_Bob has done some stuff like that and a few more who’s names escape me at the moment. I don’t wanna tell you you can’t by any means, just be damn careful mate.


----------



## Zen Sticks (Dec 30, 2021)

My Mama use to tell me: 
"Just because you can, doesn't mean you should."


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Zen Sticks said:


> My Mama use to tell me:
> "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should."



Huh, my wife tells me the same thing now and then. She can tell when I get that look in my eye.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Yep, I made a couple of starships that shoot 1" steel balls. They have a 50lbs pull weight and the generate about 36-37 ftlbs "muzzle energy". Starship is the way to go here, the ball doesn't go anywhere near your hand. I used pouches from the Barnett Black Widow slingshot, they're suede leather type material and are about 100mm long.
I'm sure that these sort of projectiles and energy levels are indeed lethal.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup you can shoot them, I only have marble "shooters" that are that big but I did build a slingshot just for the big stuff. It is a piece of good plywood and 3 eye bolts , a few washers and nuts. Oh and a good amount of electrical tape. I also use it to shoot hex nuts. I shoot it pinch grip with my thumb and forefinger around the plywood.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome & enjoy


----------

